# Windows ME zu Windows XP Netzwerk Verbindung... wie geht das?



## MrSandman666 (28. März 2002)

Hi da!

Sagt mal, ist es möglich über ein normales PtP LAN von einem Windows ME Rechner auf einen Windows XP Rechner zuzugreifen? Wenn ja, wie denn?

Auf meinem Laptop läuft ME und auf meinem Desktop XP. Ich kann ohne weiteres mit meinem Desktop auf meinen Laptop zugreifen, aber nicht anders herum. Interesanterweise kann ich aber mit einem VNC Programm von dem Laptop aus den Desktop fernsteuern und ich kann den Desktop auch ganz normal vom Laptop aus anpingen. In der Netzwerkumgebung bzw. per Suche finde ich ihn nicht! Ich kann nicht auf sein Dateisystem zugreifen.

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## messias (30. März 2002)

*...*

uhm... hajo, kann das sein das ME noch nich ntfs hat? ich bin mir jetzt nich ganz sicher... schmeiss 2000 auf deinen laptop und dann gehts ganz sicher *grins*
das mit der netzwerkumgebung liegt meines erachtens an dem ntfs


----------



## NIC140903 (30. März 2002)

ich meine das geht, wenn man auf dem xp rechner das gast konto aktiviert, kann ich dir aber nich genau sagen, habs noch nich getestet...aber probiers einfach ma aus


----------



## messias (30. März 2002)

*hm...*

... nuja, ich dachte das wued an dem ntfs liegen ^^ sorry


----------



## NIC140903 (30. März 2002)

*Re: hm...*



> _Original geschrieben von messias _
> *... nuja, ich dachte das wued an dem ntfs liegen ^^ sorry *



ne, das is nen problem der benutzerrechte der nt-systeme
mit dem dateisystem, das auf dem xp-rechner läuft hat der me-rechner nix zu tun


----------

